# αόριστος του "διαρκώ"



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2010)

Ήταν κάποτε σωστός ο τύπος "διήρκησα"; Ή ανέκαθεν ίσχυε μόνο το "διήρκεσα" (και "διάρκεσα") που βλέπω στο ΛΚΝ;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι ο τύπος *_διήρκησα_ ήταν ανέκαθεν λάθος, σχηματισθείς υποθέτω υπό την επίδραση των _διοίκησα_, _άσκησα_ κλπ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2010)

Δηλαδή τα 45.600 *διήρκησα που βλέπουμε στο Διαδίκτυο είναι λάθος, καθώς και το *διήρκησα που συνάντησα στο βιβλίο που διαβάζω (που υποτίθεται ότι έχει περάσει και από διόρθωση, με ονοματεπώνυμο).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2010)

Το *_διήρκησε_ είναι τόσο σωστό όσο είναι και το *_διήρησε_. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2010)

Και η "υπηρησία, που δεν την βλέπουμε πολύ γραμμένη, αλλά την ακούμε συνέχεια.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 6, 2010)

επάρκεσα / επήρκεσα (εδὠ δεν διήρκεσε /διάρκεσε το άλλο :))


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Τα 46.200 *_διήρκησε_ στο Altavista είναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό νούμερο.

Το Λεξισκόπιο, το ΛΚΝ, το ΛΝΕΓ, το Σχολικό δίνουν το _διήρκεσα_ ή και το _διάρκεσα_, νομίζω όμως ότι το ΛΚΝ κάνει ένα μικρό λάθος όταν το αποδίδει στο κλιτικό πρότυπο Ρ10.9α, δηλαδή παρέα με το _στερώ—στέρησα_. Κανονικά ανήκει στο Ρ10.10, παρέα με το _αποτελώ_. Εκεί εντάσσει ευτυχώς το _αρκώ_ και το _επαρκώ_.

Αυτή η παρέα, εκτός από τα παραπάνω, έχει ακόμα τα:
*αναιρώ, αφαιρώ, διαιρώ, εξαιρώ, καθαιρώ
καλώ, ανακαλώ, αποκαλώ, εγκαλώ, μετακαλώ, προκαλώ, συγκαλώ
τελώ, αποτελώ, επιτελώ, συντελώ
συναινώ, παραινώ
μπορώ*
και λίγα άλλα ακόμα.

Αυτά μας δίνουν _εξαίρεσε_ και _έχω εξαιρέσει_, _ανακάλεσε_ και _έχω ανακαλέσει_, _συνετέλεσε_ και _έχει συντελέσει_, _μπόρεσε_ και _έχουν μπορέσει_. Και προστακτικές: _διαιρέστε, ανακαλέστε_. Όχι τις άλλες με το «η»: _στερήστε_, _αργήστε_ κ.λπ.

Το Σχολικό έχει σωστά το κλιτικό πρότυπο.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2010)

Alexandra, μια και το ανέφερες, πιο συχνά από το *υπηρησία ακούω το *υπερεσία, ακόμα και από μορφωμένους ανθρώπους...


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2010)

danae said:


> Alexandra, μια και το ανέφερες, πιο συχνά από το *υπηρησία ακούω το *υπερεσία, ακόμα και από μορφωμένους ανθρώπους...


 
+1. Και σπανιότερα το "διορθωμένο" _*υπερησία  _και μάλιστα με περίσσια παρρησία. ;)


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 9, 2010)

Εγώ θα έλεγα διήρκησα όπως λέω επέλεξα αντί επίλεξα λόγω του ότι το η στον αόριστο τονίζεται. οπότε παίρνει την αύξηση


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Εγώ θα έλεγα διήρκησα όπως λέω επέλεξα αντί επίλεξα λόγω του ότι η το η στον αόριστο τονίζεται. οπότε παίρνει την αύξηση


Νομίζω ότι δεν κατάλαβες: η αύξηση είναι σωστή, η κατάληξη είναι λάθος. Όχι **διήρκησα*, αλλά *διήρκεσα *είναι το σωστό.


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 9, 2010)

Ε...είμαι λίγο Πόντιος (no offense)!


----------



## Inachus (Mar 12, 2017)

nickel said:


> Το Λεξισκόπιο, το ΛΚΝ, το ΛΝΕΓ, το Σχολικό δίνουν το _διήρκεσα_ ή και το _διάρκεσα_, ....


Καλησπέρα,

το Σχολικό αυτό είναι;
http://ebooks.edu.gr/modules/ebook/show.php/DSGYM-A112/459/3008,12098/
Ευχαριστώ!


----------

